# if I wasn't black... a poem



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

*if I wasn't black* you would've loved me
*if I wasn't black* they would've cared about me
*if I wasn't black* the world would've noticed me
*if I wasn't black* I wouldn't get arrested for nothing
*if I wasn't black* my neighbourhood would've been lovely
why does being black mean pain and misery

the end..

thank you for reading, a beaten up black kid.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't think race has anything to do with it.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Are you black ?


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I don't think race has anything to do with it.


sorry but if you're not black you won't understand


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Riri11 said:


> sorry but if you're not black you won't understand


Thats the thing, I am black. Everyone struggles no matter what race you are.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Thats the thing, I am black. Everyone struggles no matter what race you are.


can I not express my emotions towards how I feel about being black and not get dissed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Riri11 said:


> can I not express my emotions towards how I feel about being black and not get dissed


Not dissing you, I just don't like when people play the race card. You can't speak for all black people. I'm not using being black as an excuse for my problems.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Not dissing you, I just don't like when people play the race card. You can't speak for all black people. I'm not using being black as an excuse for my problems.


I don't think she's playing the race card at all. You both just have your own opinions about the subject matter. You don't know what she has been through, and she doesn't know what your life is like. So, for me it genuinely depends, it really does. There is always that thought of other races being feared more than others; there's no lying about that. It's really true that all races have it hard, but there is a larger picture to it. For me, I know I have it hard because people stereotype me without even getting to know me. I'm black and I'm from Compton, and I know no one will be able to understand me, only those who grew up in the same environment I'm from. People expected me to be a criminal and were just plain out afraid of me when I first went to college. They labelled me before they even knew me, and a lot of people expected me to behave "ghetto" if you call it, and when they say that I'm really not from Compton, it makes me a bit mad because they stereotype me as this gangster thug. People just have it differently.The truth of the matter is that race has a lot to do with how people perceive you; it's really not all of the same, and it's just not black people, but she wouldn't post anything like she did if something didn't genuinely upset her. Your view is your view because you don't know what she goes through, but apparently she feels like an outsider. This is just my opinion.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

MoveAlong91 said:


> I don't think she's playing the race card at all. You both just have your own opinions about the subject matter. You don't know what she has been through, and she doesn't know what your life is like. So, for me it genuinely depends, it really does. There is always that thought of other races being feared more than others; there's no lying about that. It's really true that all races have it hard, but there is a larger picture to it. For me, I know I have it hard because people stereotype me without even getting to know me. I'm black and I'm from Compton, and I know no one will be able to understand me, only those who grew up in the same environment I'm from. People expected me to be a criminal and were just plain out afraid of me when I first went to college. The truth of the matter is that race has a lot to do with how people perceive you; it's really not all of the same, and it's just not black people, but she wouldn't post anything like she did if something didn't genuinely upset her. Your view is your view because you don't know what she goes through, but apparently she feels like an outsider. This is just my opinion.


I feel like a worthless human being when people notice me because skin colour has prestige, thats a reality

I see how my natural hair isn't considered attractive, that hurts.. not to mention the fact that black women in the media look white.. have straight hair, bleached hair.. ect.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Riri11 said:


> I feel like a worthless human being when people notice me because skin colour has prestige, thats a reality
> 
> I see how my natural hair isn't considered attractive, that hurts.. not to mention the fact that black women in the media look white..


Try not to let it bother you so much; I know that's not much to help, but keep your head up.


----------



## ALWAYSLate (May 4, 2014)

forget about race! I would take any race for myself as long as I was anxiety free.


----------



## black eye (Feb 14, 2015)

sometimes i wish i was black, chicka's love blacks here.

unfortunately i'm stuck in the skeletor appearance of an internet hero.


----------



## Imogene (Feb 19, 2015)

I sometimes feel that being an ethnic minority makes SA worse. It's like you are an ambassador for your people because you are the only one around for miles. If you are super awkward, do something stupid or act rude, people might think "hey, look, that must be how they ALL are!"You know how stereotyping and racism works...
My great aunt claims she hates jews. I asked her why. Apparently, during her time working as a maid in Europe, she had a bad experience with ONE jewish family. And now she hates all of them. So, yeah, being an ethnic minority makes me feel as if I have to watch what I do and say VERY closely.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Imogene said:


> I sometimes feel that being an ethnic minority makes SA worse. It's like you are an ambassador for your people because you are the only one around for miles. If you are super awkward, do something stupid or act rude, people might think "hey, look, that must be how they ALL are!"You know how stereotyping and racism works...
> My great aunt claims she hates jews. I asked her why. Apparently, during her time working as a maid in Europe, she had a bad experience with ONE jewish family. And now she hates all of them. So, yeah, being an ethnic minority makes me feel as if I have to watch what I do and say VERY closely.


being a visible minority makes people see you as unfamiliar and distance themselves from you.. its even worst when you're black since we have a bad reputation..


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

black eye said:


> sometimes i wish i was black,
> no need for sunscreen.. and big muscular body. chicka's love blacks here.
> 
> unfortunately i'm stuck in the skeletor appearance of an internet hero.


I love being black. I just hate being punished for it by society


----------



## black eye (Feb 14, 2015)

It would be intresting to be black just to see how much racism is really still happening. 

I want to be black for a day :yes


----------



## Imogene (Feb 19, 2015)

Riri11 said:


> being a visible minority makes people see you as unfamiliar and distance themselves from you.. its even worst when you're black since we have a bad reputation..


I understand. In the US and Canada where the majority is white being anything but white is noticable. But people who are white and living in countries where they are the minority (such as Japan) also feel the pain of being judged and avoided. Read about the experience of white people in Japan. Not always nice.

You rightly pointed out though that being black can be particularly tough in white-majority countries. The bad reputation that black people have (in the US, as least) is a product of years of racism, oppression and poverty (caused by oppression). The best advise I can give you is to try your very best to NOT adhere to the stereotypes. Try to be you, not what society thinks you should be. And do not let people bring you down because of this. Maybe move to a more enlightened part of Canada or to a heavily mixed race city.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Every race has people that live somewhere where they are the minority. Black rappers and comedians make white jokes so that's not helping racism.


----------



## Imogene (Feb 19, 2015)

black eye said:


> It would be intresting to be black just to see how much racism is really still happening.
> 
> I want to be black for a day :yes


A family in France tried it for a documentary. They had on black face and prosthetic noses. A black family was transformed to white too. They basically switched races to see how life was. Here's the link to the documentary on youtube but it's in French with no subs


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Imogene said:


> I understand. In the US and Canada where the majority is white being anything but white is noticable. But people who are white and living in countries where they are the minority (such as Japan) also feel the pain of being judged and avoided. Read about the experience of white people in Japan. Not always nice.
> 
> You rightly pointed out though that being black can be particularly tough in white-majority countries. The bad reputation that black people have (in the US, as least) is a product of years of racism, oppression and poverty (caused by oppression). The best advise I can give you is to try your very best to NOT adhere to the stereotypes. Try to be you, not what society thinks you should be. And do not let people bring you down because of this. Maybe move to a more enlightened part of Canada or to a heavily mixed race city.


most of the racism I experienced "written in my poem" are things that happened when I was REALLY young "think 7-8 years old" things that stuck with me. people are nice to me now, but how can you forget being singled out as a child, that experience will scar you for life..

its even sadder when you're a child and you can't even understand


----------



## rdcapd (May 25, 2014)

Riri11 said:


> I feel like a worthless human being when people notice me because skin colour has prestige, thats a reality
> 
> I see how my natural hair isn't considered attractive, that hurts.. not to mention the fact that black women in the media look white.. have straight hair, bleached hair.. ect.


I have my own opition on racism. Your poem I don't agree with fully but it a matter of what part of the world you live in. The statement above I agree 100% and hate it. I argured with family over natural hair they were against natural black hair.

Black woman must straighten hair.
Black men must keep hair shorter then 1/16mm (near bald).

I attemted to expain slavery, hair laws/standard and Malcolm X movment on natural hair, afros, Jerry curls, and so on but would not listen to any of that. My opition on poem first 3 lines are true depending on person you are around. But that means you can find people who are not set in standard about some races. The last 2 are more true in America anyways and I understand the pain and injustice that minority face.

Kinda deep poem wish it flowed better but still good


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

rdcapd said:


> I have my own opition on racism. Your poem I don't agree with fully but it a matter of what part of the world you live in. The statement above I agree 100% and hate it. I argured with family over natural hair they were against natural black hair.
> 
> Black woman must straighten hair.
> Black men must keep hair shorter then 1/16mm (near bald).
> ...


funny because my college professor lets her very long hair down and she says people with wavy or curly hair must tie it up in order to look professional.. very racist I so agree with that


----------



## rdcapd (May 25, 2014)

Riri11 said:


> funny because my college professor lets her very long hair down and she says people with wavy or curly hair must tie it up in order to look professional.. very racist I so agree with that


Professional =white blue eyes blonde hair. The current style for black men and women is to copying white men and women to appear more professional. Since black men hair can't look like the various styles of white men they must keep it cut off not even 1 forth of a inch is acceptable. Results of this copying causes all black men and black women to look alike. Whenever a seem a black man with a close-cut, fade I think "that's a good little slave" as in all slave systems the shaving of head is always done as hair is a sign of beauty, health, so on. these guys who spend hours shopping for new cloths, new shoes, but won't spend time grooming natural hair, ugh...

Love yourself, your skin, your hair, your body.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

rdcapd said:


> *Professional =white blue eyes blonde hair. The current style for black men and women is to copying white men and women to appear more professional.* Since black men hair can't look like the various styles of white men they must keep it cut off not even 1 forth of a inch is acceptable. Results of this copying causes all black men and black women to look alike. Whenever a seem a black man with a close-cut, fade I think "that's a good little slave" as in all slave systems the shaving of head is always done as hair is a sign of beauty, health, so on. these guys who spend hours shopping for new cloths, new shoes, but won't spend time grooming natural hair, ugh...
> 
> Love yourself, your skin, your hair, your body.


you just described this beautifully. Im inspired that someone else is able to see this.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Good poem! Its a shame racial issues still exist in the 21st century.


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

pfft black women don't have to straighten their hair. It's just something the annoying naturals like to say. They are just as annoying as self righteous vegans.
I straighten my hair because *I* like it that way.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Riri11 said:


> *if I wasn't black* you would've loved me
> *if I wasn't black* they would've cared about me
> *if I wasn't black* the world would've noticed me
> *if I wasn't black* I wouldn't get arrested for nothing
> ...


Interesting :yes was this inspired by struggles that you've experienced? & it's unfortunate that a lot of this stuff is true today still, but sometimes i do think, in the black community.. some people, not all.. tend to blame whites for everything, like say the bad neighborhoods.. & in some cases there are truths to that, but i also think that people need to stop glorifying the _gangsta, thug_ mentality, i can't tell how many times, i was looked at funny because i wasn't into that stuff, or didn't act like a G, anyways.. i feel like even though it is a struggle in some areas, that there is progress everyday, no matter how little. But unfortunately there's still a way's to go.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

If you weren't black, who knows what race you would end up as. Might even turn up Native or some kind of asian.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Riri11 said:


> I feel like a worthless human being when people notice me because skin colour has prestige, thats a reality
> 
> I see how my natural hair isn't considered attractive, that hurts.. not to mention the fact that black women in the media look white.. have straight hair, bleached hair.. ect.


Im black and never felt bad abt it...

I went natural... my grandma (who has a struggle ponytail lol) said my afro llooked like a sheep's *** XD

but i didnt give any type of F ...

You just have to be okay with who you are...


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

lonerchick said:


> pfft black women don't have to straighten their hair. It's just something the annoying naturals like to say. They are just as annoying as self righteous vegans.
> I straighten my hair because *I* like it that way.


Haha I agree.. i used to be an annoying natural until I liked the way weave looked on me XDDDDDDDD

To each his own ^__^


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Sugarslippers your grandma puts the struggle in struggle ponytail! 

Riri, thanks for this poem and the dialogue it started. I guess I get a little sad when people get scared or even mad that we are talking openly about our experience and don't want us to talk about it. But those responses too are part of the conversation. I live in Northern Europe and damn I thought things would be different but NOPE. I am prepared to go back to America with a proper perspective and alot more self love. Let me tell you: it gets even more complicated with this skin globally. Every community has an idea about us. I am finding it super important to stay centered. That does not mean staying silent, though.


----------



## Akashic Records (Mar 20, 2015)

To me, and a lot of people I'd imagine, you're human primarily.

However I'm sure that this doesn't stop you from being unfairly judged and approached by certain people.

Yet again, these people have an ignorant approach.

Doesn't stop them from being able to hurt you.

But is it not ultimately your own choice who you let hurt you? You are the master of your own attention after all. You can designate respect and you can take it away. If you do not give any respect to the ignorant people, doesn't that take away their power over you, their power to hurt you?

No!
Yes!
No!
Yes!

It's not that simple!
Or is it?

No?
Yes?
No?
Yes?

...


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

black girl is like asian guy. We are one in the same.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Dem blacks doe. :roll


Over half of the world (every race) has pain and misery .


----------



## marie moi (Jul 1, 2013)

LolaSummers said:


> Dem blacks doe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that mean the original poster does not have the right to express the pain and misery she experienced concerning Her and Her race?I

It's really messed up to say such a thing in a forum where we are all suffering from SA and expressing any emotion at all is tough. Regardless of the topic, I would hope we could all set differences aside and connect on a deeper level. Why else are you in an SA forum?

This is suppose to be a safe space to express emotions that are too difficult to express in every day life. Please refrain from such insensitive comments.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I really don't understand why some have judged and almost patronised Riri11 for HER OWN feelings. Your race doesn't effect you the same way? No, it wouldn't, because you're not her experiencing her life.

Reading your poem was touching. I can't relate because I'm white and have only experienced racism once, and it was an odd moment. It didn't bother me, it just made me laugh as he (a black guy) accused me of being racist just because of being white... but then I felt angry and hurt for him as he'd only ever known white people to judge him because of being black.

We're all human. That's all that matters.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wren611 said:


> I really don't understand why some have judged and almost patronised Riri11 for HER OWN feelings. Your race doesn't effect you the same way? No, it wouldn't, because you're not her experiencing her life.
> 
> Reading your poem was touching. I can't relate because I'm white and have only experienced racism once, and it was an odd moment. It didn't bother me, it just made me laugh as he (a black guy) accused me of being racist just because of being white... but then I felt angry and hurt for him as he'd only ever known white people to judge him because of being black.
> 
> We're all human. That's all that matters.


this is an interesting comment. "white" people aren't the only ones who've made me feel inferior. see I've met the nicest people and they were Caucasian. Every other race however, looks down upon us, its truly an international problem and I've experienced more discrimination from people who weren't necessarily cacausian. the reality is, every race can be racist.

and even black people can be racist, trust me. sorry about your experience.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I am not sure on the whole black men have to keep their hair short thing?

I mean if you are talking about the business world then if you are a white man you have to keep a boring and uniform hairstyle too.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

*curiosity*

Lovely poem. Im black as well and just curious as to why you wrote this?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

There's always going to be racists wherever you go. Like there's people on Youtube that will insult black people because they think they're funny. And there still are secretly racists out there who may not be open about it.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

black eye said:


> It would be intresting to be black just to see how much racism is really still happening.
> 
> I want to be black for a day :yes


Stop, just stop right there....

The last thing you ever want in this ****ing crappy world is to be black...Speaking from first hand experience, I can tell you from the bottom of my heart that racism (especially in America, sweet Mary Jesus) Is still alive and strong.

If you do really want this, then so be. Go walk outside by yourself in a city or small town. If you aren't mowed down in the street within your 24 hours of being a "thug," you can tell me how it felt...


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Being black in America, especially today, has to be one of the biggest challenges any group of people in this country go through. 

You know what really ****ing sucks about racism, bigotry and being black in general? It is everywhere. You cannot escape the racism that has been instilled in the minds of Americans for literal centuries. You cannot escape the bigotry and ignorance that many Americans have towards blacks. And finally, you cannot escape the fact that you are black and since the day you were born, it was decided that you were instantly at a disadvantaged...

You can't walk down the streets without people of other races staring you down or walking to the other sidewalk across the road or rolling down their windows and locking their car doors. You can't walk into any small business and buy something without the owner literally following you around (this is a huge thing in America, ****ing sad...) You can't talk to a majority of people because they see you as a threat automatically from the decades upon decades of media shaming blacks as a whole, and thus they avoid you at all costs...

And there is just really no escape when you truly sit down and think about. No matter where you go, you will be hated because of your skin color. North America? Hah, good luck. Europe? Give me a break, they hate anyone who has colored skin. Africa or inner cities? War and gang crime, which seems to be what they do for a past time in those places. And Asia? That's a ****ing death sentence right there...

If I wasn't black, I honestly would say that I would have a much better life, because I would be able to know that no matter what happens to me, at least I have the privilege of not being a part of the literal most hated group of people on the face of the planet.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Why was she banned?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

MetroCard said:


> Why was she banned?


_Removed_

(jk mods please don't execute me at the stake. I bow down to your whim...)

*Staff Edit: Comments like that won't be taken lightly in the future.*


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

MetroCard said:


> Why was she banned?


.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh okay, nvm ^


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Xisha said:


> Oh okay, nvm ^


Yes yes, it's all coming back to me now. _Removed_

Strange...

(scratch this entire post. This thread was started several months ago. Makes sense now)


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Man ET's really screwed this Earth to another dimension.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

This is the second time we had to moderate this thread. Thread closed.


----------

